# Socket Size



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey! Does anyone out there know what the socket size is for the lug nut on the 23 KRS? We are trying to prepare to pick ours up. It will be at least 5 hours drive back, and according to everyone here I will need to check my lugs every 50 miles for the first 200!

Thanks ahead of time!

Heidi


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

jodeelynn

No idea on the size.

My suggestion would be to pick up a 4 way. It will probably fit you tv as well.

Brian


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

A four way would be easy but my torque wrench requires a socket and I would like to have it when I pick up my new toy!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

jodeelynn said:


> A four way would be easy but my torque wrench requires a socket and I would like to have it when I pick up my new toy!


I have a dedicated socket and extension for my torque wrench, so they are easy to use (which makes it more likely that I'll check them regularly). I believe the socket size is 3/4", but I don't have the trailer here, at home, so I am not entirely sure.

Mike


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

i think it is 7/8" or 15/16"


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey all,
I just took my wheels off today. It is a 13/16 on my 05 23RS. Another NANCO tire faliure.







We took the cover off Sunday to prepare for next week, and found three of the four tires on the ground had developed knots the size of my eight year olds fist, in the side walls. They were fine when we parked in November. Replaing tomorrow with Carlise radials. Just a note Snap On tools has a rechargable 12volt impact that takes them off easily, also runs the stabilizers up and down quick.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

jodeelynn said:


> Hey! Does anyone out there know what the socket size is for the lug nut on the 23 KRS? We are trying to prepare to pick ours up. It will be at least 5 hours drive back, and according to everyone here I will need to check my lugs every 50 miles for the first 200!
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> Heidi


From the manual:
Step 2) Follow-Up: Retorque after 10, 25, and 50 miles:
1. After the first 10 miles of your trip, pull your recreation vehicle off the road into a safe work area.
2. Set your torque wrench to 110-120 ft/lbs (140-150 ft/lbs for the Cambridge).
3. Begin with the appropriate bolt for your wheel and apply torque to all lug nuts following the star pattern indicated in Figure H.
4. Reapply torque (at 110-120 ft/lbs or 140-150 ft/lbs for the Cambridge) and repeat steps 1, 2, & 3 again at 25 miles and at 50 miles of your first trip.
5. The follow up process is complete and you should refer to the general lug nut torque maintenance process described in section C "Pre-Trip Maintenance".

manual


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I love the manual. Unless someone or you took the wheels off the TT, it already has the mileage on it from Goshen, Indiana to the dealer you purchased from. I really wonder whether the delivery driver stops as per the manual. If you took them off, then yes, check them as per manual.
I check at beginning of season and maybe once during depending on mileage and roads I drove on.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

well here is the whole thing to answer the questions from waxing to torquing copy and print. Good luck and have fun. sorry if long or was put up before me.

http://www.keystonerv.com/media/manual/Cha...Maintenance.pdf


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

4campers said:


> well here is the whole thing to answer the questions from waxing to torquing copy and print. Good luck and have fun. sorry if long or was put up before me.
> 
> http://www.keystonerv.com/media/manual/Cha...Maintenance.pdf


Thanks...I don't have a manual yet! This is exactly what I am looking for!


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

jodeelynn said:


> Hey! Does anyone out there know what the socket size is for the lug nut on the 23 KRS? We are trying to prepare to pick ours up. It will be at least 5 hours drive back, and according to everyone here I will need to check my lugs every 50 miles for the first 200!
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!
> 
> Heidi


Wal Mart has a four way that folds up nice. It cost like $16.00. Real heavy duty type. Call Keystone Customer Service and they will tell you what size you have. Let me know if you need more help.


----------

